# صلاة الملاك الحارس



## jeries (16 يوليو 2007)

.صلاه للملاك الحارس+
ايها الملاك القديس الملازم نفسي الشقيه وحياتي الذليله لا تهملني انا الخاطئ، ولا تبتعد عني بسبب اسرافي وتبذخي، ولا تعطي فرصه للشيطان الشرير لكي يسود باقتدارة على جسدي هذا المائت . بل امسك بيدي الشقيه المسترخيه واهدني الى طريق الخلاص. نعم با ملاك الله القديس الحارس والساتر نفسي الشقيه وجسدي. سامحني بكل ما احزنتك به جميع ايام حياتي. وان كنت قد اخطات في نهاري اليوم فكن انت ساترا لي في هذه الليله، واحظني من جميع حيل المعاند، لكي لا اسخط الله بخطيئه من الخطايا. وتشفع من اجلي الى الرب ليثبتني في مخافته ويجعلني لصلاحه عبدا مستحقا، آمين


----------



## googa2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الملاك الحارس*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## gift (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الملاك الحارس*

الرب يباركك ربنا يحرسنا جميعا


----------



## the servant (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الملاك الحارس*

جميلة قوي ربنا يباركك وفعلا احنا محتاجين شفاعة ملاكنا الحارس لانة المتابع لخطايانا وظروفنا


----------

